

Pharo/Squeak Tips - Counting lines of code - garduino
http://germanarduino.blogspot.com/2010/04/pharosqueak-tips-counting-lines-of-code.html

======
jimwise
Neat example of how all aspects of the pharo dev environment are visible to
the programming language.

Though as for actually counting LoC, I agree with Bill Gates that "Measuring
programming progress by lines of code is like measuring aircraft building
progress by weight." :-)

~~~
garduino
Thanks by the comment! Well, about counting LoC it depend, anyway on the blog
post you will find comments with some pov about the topic.

